# food to make a dog pass wind



## benjiwool (Aug 4, 2014)

A bit of a odd one but, what foods give dogs wind. My dogs got sibi and is causing trapped gas. Wich in turn is making him not eat. After tests etc we found it to be trapped gass. Tried rennies deflatine wich seem do be doing okish but been told trumping /burping will help reduce the gas. ....guess what hes not a teumper. So any ideas what to slip him.


----------



## benjiwool (Aug 4, 2014)

Tried him with sprouts,beans but doesn't like them same with scrambled egg


----------



## Linden_Tree (Jan 6, 2011)

If you want him to pass gas, then why give him foods stuff that are going to create the very problem you already have?

Exercise is one of the best ways to help trapped wind as it stimulates the digestive system. You could try a gentle massage.

Also smaller, but more frequent, meals could help. Also charcoal.

You can use products like Buscopan, Windeze etc, but this should only be done after consulation with your vet.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Has the vet not given you anything?

i would worry feeding him foods that cause gas could cause a build up in his stomach and actually add to the issue.


----------



## benjiwool (Aug 4, 2014)

He has sibo! Hence build up of gas


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

What's siBo please?


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Small Intestinal Bacterial Overgrowth


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

...and what has the vet advised?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

benjiwool said:


> A bit of a odd one but, what foods give dogs wind. My dogs got sibi and is causing trapped gas. Wich in turn is making him not eat. After tests etc we found it to be trapped gass. Tried rennies deflatine wich seem do be doing okish but been told trumping /burping will help reduce the gas. ....guess what hes not a teumper. So any ideas what to slip him.


Has the vet done tests to find out if the SIBO is secondary, ie a problem with something else, or if it is truly primary SIBO just the bacterial overgrowth on its own? If it is secondary and they haven't found out the underlying cause then it likely wont go away without treatment to solve the underlying other problem.

Have they checked him for Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency for example SIBO often comes with that, and often once that's treated the SIBO clears up. EPI is lack of enzymes need to break down certain components in the food, carbohydrate, fats etc. If they cant make the enzymes then enzymes need to be given, and if the SIBO is secondary to EPI then it often clears up. Sometimes they do need to give antibiotics as well to clear up the SIBO completely.

Sometimes though it can be a condition on its own, sometimes they don't even know why called idiopathic SIBO. Have they given antibiotics for it, and if so have they tried different ones, if one doesn't seem to have worked. You also need to give a longer course too

What are you feeding him On, the food may be not be helping, its often recommended to feed highly digestible food as food that are harder to digest and sit in the gut can make it worse. I believe but check with your vet that lower fat can sometimes help too. So can the use of pre and probiotics too a lot of the time. Have you tried a pre and probiotic, like yumpro Bioactive.
That helps by increasing the good gut bacteria and crowding out the bad gut bacteria, maybe speak to the vet about that or similar too.

YUMPRO BioActiv - for dog digestive problems

Have they ever checked his vitamin B12 levels? Often dogs who have SIBo have low levels of B12 that contribute and make the problem worse so if its never been checked may be worth checking.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

As an after thought, as SIBO comes as a secondary condition to EPI which I already mentioned. Often EPI help sites are a good source to help with managing not only EPI itself but also SIBO.

The one below looks a good one. Keep scrolling down until you get to the heading Managing small intestinal bacterial overgrowth, There is lots of help on there that may give you some ideas of things you maybe haven't tried.

EPI in Dogs


----------



## benjiwool (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi he went to vets from the start did his bloods as he wasnt eating an lost weight. an xray too showed a unclear "something" so they operated he had gas an said the unclear part was bacterial overgrowth. Put him on. Type of antibiotics then we still had same prob...so a diff antibiotic was issued for longer period. Coming to the end of this course an hes full of gas. Id read them breaking wind +burping them would help this. 
I have read a small amount on epi were back at vets again tomorro to see another vet as not happy with his progress. He has an extensive blood test last week showed slightly high b12 not low b12. Hes on a raw diet and has been from day 1. Hes now 7month old. And given him deflatine over last 5 days and in the last 7...hes gained 2kg as the deflatine is or seems to be helping with the gas build up. ..obviously i no this is not good but just a short term measure untill tomorro


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

You should give dog probiotics a try, excellent for balancing the good bqcteria. Prokolin or pet dophilus by jarrow are both excellent.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Products that contain simethicone such as infacol or windeze can be helpful, in the US they have a product called Gas Aid for this.

Adding a probiotic such as Yumpro daily can also assist.


----------

